# Fishing with Lou



## Beards247 (Mar 17, 2006)

Lou is my fishing buddy, we posted here quite some time ago, but figured we'd post a few newer pics.
Can't decide who is watching the float more intently...
The fish are down there!!!
Enjoying a sunset after a day of fun


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

What a great companion! Has Max tried catching the fish himself? I know of one or two goldens who have gotten quite proficient.


----------



## Beards247 (Mar 17, 2006)

We met one golden in Northern NY that literally spent most of her time in the water hunting for minnows or fish. Lou isn't as intense about the chase, but definitley likes to go after them when he has the chance - but the current score is fish 200, Lou 1 (he got lucky on a paw swipe as he ran through the water - wasn't actually trying to fish!).

Lou is my best companion (next to JeanAnn of course). Makes me well up thinking about how incredible he is.

Nice to know there is a place online for fellow Goldeniacs


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh, you are DEFINITELY in the right place!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures.....Lou reminds me a lot of my Samson....

And yes, you are in the right place...


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Love the Pictures...the last one is my favorite its so pretty....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome pictures. Lucy will sit and watch me fish like that for hours. It makes it a little hard to actually land the fish though, because I usually have the rod in one hand and am holding Lucy back away from the fish with the other hand. 
If it wern't for the hooks, it would be fun to let her run out and retrieve them for me when they got close enough.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

You are so lucky to have a trustworthy best bud like Lou! Our first golden, Copen was like Lou - very trustworthy, listened, stayed close and very dependable. Abbey, our next golden, was a good hiking and camping companion, but had to stay on lead or she would wander. Our latest, Tabitha, is totally unproven, and we just can't trust her quite yet. Great photos - I really envy that special relationship you have with Lou.


----------



## Beards247 (Mar 17, 2006)

goldencrazy said:


> You are so lucky to have a trustworthy best bud like Lou! Our first golden, Copen was like Lou - very trustworthy, listened, stayed close and very dependable. Abbey, our next golden, was a good hiking and camping companion, but had to stay on lead or she would wander. Our latest, Tabitha, is totally unproven, and we just can't trust her quite yet. Great photos - I really envy that special relationship you have with Lou.


I think one of the best games we ever played with Lou as a puppy was "hide and seek". I'd have to strain the brain to remember how we started, but the effect was Lou is very focused on us, even outside. Lou will wander a little or fall back to sniff but one specific noise from me and he comes bolting b/c he knows the game is on!
I can't speak to the over all "goodness" of this training, but man it's worked awsome for us - it was a great game growing up for us and him, and it's worked well in the real world too. Now that I think about it, the a big advantage was living in the country where he gets in some free running, which made the training possible.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Beards247 said:


> I think one of the best games we ever played with Lou as a puppy was "hide and seek".


We love playing hide and seek with Samson. We play at both the park and in the house. We'll throw his tennis ball, then while he's busy retrieving it, we find good hiding spots. He never takes long to find us. 

We also hide his tennis balls around the house and he always finds them, too. Not sure how he does it, because we can hid his old ones and brand new ones and he always finds them just as quick.....


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

What a beautiful dog, and the photos are great. I especially like the last photo, that must of been a really lovely special moment.

Thank you for sharing this with us  they were lovely to see!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

A man (or woman) and his dog. What could get better than that!

Your pictures make me envious and wishful. They go to show you what love and attention can achieve.

Beautiful!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That last picture is especially gorgeous!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> A man (or woman) and his dog. What could get better than that!


I agree.....that's what it's all about....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the last pic !! they say a picture paints a thousand words, that says it all !! wish I'd got a pic of me and Fred like that, I'll have to make an effort with Tom.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Aug 28, 2006)

Great pics!!!...very beautiful dog. When I take Frank anywhere near the water I can't keep him out of it. He jumps right in and then just lays in the shallow end...it's the cutest thing


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pics the last one is really pretty. Our other Golden Brandy (now at the bridge) was Johns fishing partner, she would sit in the front of the boat and when she heard the drag on the pole she would run to the side and look over waiting for the fish to come out of the water. Where in New York were you, we have a cottage on Seneca Lake.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wonderful pictures. Lou does seem like such a trustworthy dog.


----------



## 32.207380 (Feb 10, 2020)

Beards247 said:


> Lou is my fishing buddy, we posted here quite some time ago, but figured we'd post a few newer pics.
> Can't decide who is watching the float more intently...
> The fish are down there!!!
> Enjoying a sunset after a day of fun


Beards can you repost the pictures of your guy fishing. I’m interested. I love to fish and I want my little fella to join me. Will I always have to keep him on leash from getting in the water or attempting to get my fish off of my line ?


----------

